# Tugs in Southampton



## dunbres (Mar 27, 2008)

In 2006 2 Tugs identified as HCC 1001/2 sailed into Southampton Docks for bollard pull tests. Does anyone know the current names of these Tugs?

Regards
Dunbres


----------

